# Which rail for my Beretta 92FS?



## SemperFi1 (Mar 4, 2012)

After much deliberation about weather to outfit my 92FS with a laser or a light I have finally decided on a tac light and have pretty much decided on the Streamlight TLR-1 or TLR-1s. Now the question becomes which rail mount is best for the 92FS. I've been looking at the TRG EZ Rail also known as the "Tick" rail. Of course there are many others out there by Insight, Surefire, and Beretta as well. Ideally, I would like the rail to not interfere with the guns take down release button so that I don't need to keep removing it to clean the gun and don't want the rail to cause any damage to the guns frame. Any thoughts?
Reply With Quote


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I would think that a Beretta rail would be fine....mounts under the firearm in front of the trigger guard.


----------



## SemperFi1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Would the light attach directly to the rail or is there some sort of mount needed that is compatible with that particular light?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Light attaches to mount.......just google rail for beretta 92fs...you'll see pictures...


----------

